# 3bb embryo



## maymay1986 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

I had embryo transfer today. All went well apart from being desperate for the toilet.  I was told that I have a 3bb embryo transfered. They seemed happy about everything. Does anyone know how good a 3bb embryo is? Are there any success stories out there with a 3bb embryo on day 5? 

Thank you. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi maymay, I had a 3BB transferred today too. I think it's pretty good! My clinic said it was 'very nice' so fingers crossed. Hope your 2ww goes well.


----------



## maymay1986 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello.  how exciting. I hope it works for us both. I hope they are strong embryos. Do you feel any different? I don't yet. Too early I guess. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Not yet but it really is too early, most of the implantation happens within a week though I think.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I found this web page really useful during my recent cycle: http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm. It explains blastocyst grading in detail. The number (3 in both your cases) refers to the stage of development of the blast and isn't directly indicative of quality. The letters after are what indicate quality. AA is the best, then BA, then AB, then BB (then CB, then BC, then CC). My clinic said that in terms of success rates, a BB was just as likely to work as an AA.

I had a 5AA transferred and am 15-weeks' pregnant. I've seen plenty if 3BB success stories on here.

This page describes what happens each day after transfer: http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Congrats on having blasts on board and lots of luck for OTD.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Puglover, that timeline is really good. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## maymay1986 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello Sarah. How are you doing? Are you getting any symptoms? I have been getting period pains since the day before embryo transfer. Its worrying me.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Sarah your with Leeds like I was, my first cycle was a 3bb from the same clinic & i got BFP, when i had my transfer suzy nichols who did it said a 3bb is a great looking embryo x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Ivfmamma, yeah they said it was looking lovely so fingers crossed!

maymay, I'm feeling the odd cramping but nothing much, try not to worry because everyone is different and it's so hard to say whether it means anything or not.


----------



## maymay1986 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello Sarah.

I just thought I would see how you are doing?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi maymay, doing well thank you. Trying not to think about OTD! How are you?


----------

